
Going rogue to try to fix the climate - stevemillburg
https://blog.cloverly.com/going-rogue-to-try-to-fix-the-climate/
======
mdorazio
Honestly, I support this guy. Most scientists and government bodies are still
in the fearmongering stage trying desperately to decrease emissions without
actually putting teeth behind targets when realistically that ship has long
since sailed. It's better to be testing climate engineering projects like this
now than to sit around and hope that things don't get as bad as every
indicator points they will be.

Granted, there are better ways to go about this with more process, oversight,
and government cooperation, but every time someone even proposes a similar
test, it seems to get shut down immediately.

~~~
GreenJelloShot
You support vigilantism?

~~~
ncmncm
Vigilantism is violating the government's (presumed legitimate) monopoly on
violence.

Rock dust is not violence. Governments have no legitimate monopoly on action
to protect the planet.

------
sunstone
If I'm not mistaken the large sockeye run of 2010 was preceded by a large
volcanic explosion in the Aleutians that similarly showered the north pacific
with thousands of tons of minerals.

